
Ask HN: Is there a name for this role in a startup? - herbrandson
When I started at my current job, we were an extremely small startup. We basically had a couple front end devs and myself on the back end. As such, not only did I do the coding but also all of the infrastructure. That includes things like setting up and managing Kubernetes, MongoDB, Kafka, AWS, etc.. We’re now at a point where we’d like to hand that piece off to someone else and I’m trying to create a job description. However, I’m not sure what to call this role. I had thought of this as a DevOps position, but after speaking to some people doing full time DevOps at larger companies, it seems that these are not typically the types of things a DevOps engineer is responsible for. So is this a SysAdmin + DBA role? Is there a term for this? Are there even people who fill this niche?
======
throw03172019
We’ve never had a sole DevOps engineer at the startups I’ve been apart of. The
infra was always managed by the team (90% the backend engineers). I think what
your describing is just a startup friendly backend engineer.

------
enonevets
Infrastructure Engineer

